# Differences in male and female Tropheus Duboisi



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

What are the differences between Male and Female Tropheus Duboisi? want to thin out males in my group of fifteen. They are approximatley 2-3".


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

If you have only got 15 fish in the colony I would not thin out any males. You need the numbers.

If you do a search i am sure you can find out how to sex them. It has been discussed several times. But it is hard to tell on fish smaller than 3.5".


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*[email protected]*: On my adult fish, I've gotten about 90% reliability judging on the pelvic fin length! Yes, it seemed too simple, but it seemed to confirm when I vented mine. The longer "flowing" pelvic fins that extended near to the anus were males; the shorter "stubbies" were females. I've not tried this on other Tropheus species but it seems consistent across my Duboisi Karilani colony. Again, keep in mind my fish are 4.0" to 5.5".


----------

